# So, you think you can snowboard? uStomp!



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

*N/a*

Testing Testing


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

Edited Since Company Changed Ethos


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

its hard to give a positive feedback when all you have done is go to a competitive site and post your stuff.

as for not being considered of spamming... how bout you don't spam? i know you mean no ill will, but poting your site on someone elses is spamming. how do expect you promoting your site on someone elses site to not be spamming?

agian... not to be an ass, but what the fuck? you have 2 posts... meaning all your posts have been regarding your own site. i don't even care about this site all that much, but fuck... are you retarded?

good luck with your own site, but leave this one alone.


----------



## MnBoarder763 (Jun 5, 2009)

You don't go into Target and ask people to go to Walmart... You'd get kicked out.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Your site sucks drink some bleach and stop bothering those of us that care enough to tell you your site sucks. Now with that said everyone go to the link in my signature. NOW!


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

Edited Since Company Changed Ethos


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

h4m0 said:


> Not much of a community spirit for boarders going on here...


actually that's where you are wrong. we all seem to agree on this one.


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

Edited Since Company Changed Ethos


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

TITS or GTFO!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> TITS or GTFO!


While Sam is a non gender specific name Im for sure NOT willing to take the risk.....


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

evil... i'm sure everyone in the library around me is wondering what the hell i'm looking at now!

but yeah... reading my post.. i sound a bit stupid... good thing i am.. it all kind of works out.

but yeah, you don't just go to another site and post, ask, or link to your own. especially not as a first post. so you love the sport and all that and want a community... so i'm sure you must be a member of a site like this somewhere, correct? why not just become a member here.. post normally and find out what you like or don't like about this one...

and by then, maybe people here will respect you a bit and then you can post a link and ask for feedback.

but for first posts... don't just use us like that.


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

Edited Since Company Changed Ethos


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

A section dedicated to snowboard edits and free movies - that is what I would like to see.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

so i decided to go and give it a shot.

wow... i thought i'd save time and just type in uStomp to check out your site.. turns out that is for guitar pedals... (checked around there for a while... coud always use a new one)...

so that didn't work... went to google and hoped i'd find it... "ustomp snowboarding"... first thing that came up was this site and thread... next one, abcs of snowboarding... next, adrenaline trip... next, twitter... next, extremeforum... next, facebook... and so on, and so on...

these all show you spamming those sties to promote your own. and hey.. i'm a business major.. i know all about getting a name out there and all that and it looks like you are doing it, so kudos. but two things... first, all you are doing is spamming this and those sites and second, invest in the site and make it show up during searches.

there is my input. oh, also... as mentioned before, you can still try to use this site to drive traffic... put the link in your signature. use what you can man.


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

Edited Since Company Changed Ethos


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

Edited Since Company Changed Ethos


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree...it's spam.

But I did click on the link to see what we're all talking about. I couldn't browse the site for more than a couple minutes - the pepto bismo color scheme made me sick. 

Add videos to each trick to show what the trick looks like when executed. 

Need some organization on your homepage. There's too much stuff going on. If I want to see images, I'll click on an 'image' tab. And who the hell looks at images anyway - give me videos! 

Why do I need to see the stats on your homepage? Are you proud of them? Good for you. I'm there for the meat and could care less how many others have eaten there too. 

Finally, why would I use your forum when I can come here? What makes it different - other than the awful color scheme? If you are a business major, you understand differentiation and why it's important. Subway killed Quizno's when they came out with toasted subs (they lost their competitive edge). Be different. 

Now send me some free shit for providing my opinion.


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

Edited Since Company Changed Ethos


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's my .02 cents as someone who runs a snowboarding site. Ditch the stats and start using analytics because no one cares. Ditch the attitude that you're making something revolutionary cause you're not. Stop spamming other sites looking for members. Screw the forum it doesn't do shit for you at this point except scream leave your forum you've been on and join our new forum where it's NEW but doesn't offer shit.

Frankly after one look at your site I would never return to it, it made my eyes bleed and my rectum cry. And frankly your site doesn't offer anything other sites don't. It's like why would I bother going to a site that doesn't have a good vibe, doesn't offer anything, and causes me to want to rip my eyeballs out with a grapefruit spoon?

Everyone here has said what needed to be said yet I'm not seeing you doing anything to fix it. When I was at the first year of my site I changed a ton of shit to give people a better user interface and something that was easy on the eyes. I also provided a ton of content.


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

Edited Since Company Changed Ethos


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Still the same color after all this time and complaints about it eh?

Maybe Pink is the "core" color in the UK? :dunno:

Seriously Sam,

You need to contribute to more discussions outside this thread.

On a side note, thanks Snowolf. Every effin time I click into one of your pictures, I do so during my lunch break. Damn you, you curly fry ruiner you!


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

Edited Since Company Changed Ethos


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

okay.. not that i've had a bit more time...

its not really the colour scheme that gets me... i feel like whoever you paid to design this site doesn't really know what they are doing. when i thought it was just a couple snowboarders who might not know much about web design, i was willing to cut some slack. but your site really isn not nice to look at. the organization needs fixin'. as was mentioned about you adding a border... it doesn't cut it. you need more than a pink and grey line around stuff.

it looks like whoever is doing your page only retained one thing from advertising classes... white space... they don't have to take it so seriously.. i know white is snow and all that, but it looks like a blank page with stuff thrown on it.. make a wallpaper in the back or something. while we are chatting about graphics... this may be just my personal opinion, but i don't like your link icons... that snowboarder guy with headphone/board.etc... i find him quite douchy looking. i'd prefer even just stylized words.

overall.. i find its the style that needs a change. here is a site that around here was considered "tos" or the other site... it had some great ideas, but due to poor planning and managing, its now gone. Internet Archive Wayback Machine there should be some cached pages there for you to look at to see what people liked...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah, you might get this....


*
Spam / unwanted content reported!!!! *


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

h4m0 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry I have been away (snowboarding)
> 
> ...


Get some free image software and convert the images to Greyscale, problem solved for the time being.

Its really not that difficult to change the color of an image, honestly its something someone running a website should know at a minimum.

And as others said get rid of all those click stats and just use Google Analytics in the background. It provides much more useful information and isnt as annoying.

Oh and using Forum's icon for your link to a forum is catchy, but retarded at the same time.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

tooscoops said:


> okay.. not that i've had a bit more time...
> Internet Archive Wayback Machine there should be some cached pages there for you to look at to see what people liked...


Haha does Wayback have the Calendar archived, too?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I went there and checked it out. Personally, I can't figure out what the site is actually FOR when I get to the home page. At first glance, I thought it was just a video upload site for snowboarding stuff. If you're just trying to consolidate all the snowboarding videos out there into one site, I guess that's alright. However, I don't really see a purpose behind it. What does it offer me that I can't find here, or on YouTube or just by using Google.

BA's site, for instance, is a blog that gives you access to lots of snowboarding-related info. Product reviews and pieces of event and product news. I get it. I see what it's there for. This site offers a forum where you can hook up with other local members for a day on the mountain or just discuss snowboarding stuff with people all over the world. It makes sense.

While I may get a craving to watch a guy snowboarding when I'm sitting inside on a rainy summer day with my board retired for the season, that isn't enough to get me to join another site. Maybe if you hosted local mountain competitions or promoted small-time artists snowboard designs or gave them a chance to get a board built with their design on it. Do something to get people talking to each other. Right now, you're just saying, "Look at us! We like snowboarding! Join us!" It doesn't work for me.


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

Edited Since Company Changed Ethos


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

h4m0 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks again for this round of feedback - also insiteful.
> 
> ...


What the hell is so unique about snowboarding video on your site? I have it, Yobeat has it, TWSnow has it, Snowboardermag has it, tons of blogs have it. That's far from unique it's more just filler content.

Honestly your site is just trying too hard for something that others fill the void of and it doesn't set anything apart. 

Also the color lay out is hideous and the people that love it are probably the same people that have owned one board in their life and it's the bestest board they've ever ridden omgzor!!!!


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

Edited Since Company Changed Ethos


----------



## Snowman26 (Mar 17, 2010)

i think it was a cool site. just need vid demos on the tricks part. sure telling people how its done is cool but showing and telling is better.


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

Edited Since Company Changed Ethos


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

Edited Since Company Changed Ethos


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

Edited Since Company Changed Ethos


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

Edited Since Company Changed Ethos


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

I can't find your webstie I googled ustomp and got a website for music stuff. Could you guys pm me the link? thanks.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

pink isn't just for girls anymore i guess but daaaym.. thats TOO MUCH PINK!
uStomp -


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

ohh I went to ustomp.com not ustomp.co.uk


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

Edited Since Company Changed Ethos


----------

